# When to change recurve string?



## anson (Nov 24, 2004)

Change your string any time there is any sign of wear, ie fraying, fuzzing, etc. If your serving is coming off this is not so much a sign to change your string as much as it just needs to be reserved.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

You'll always want more than one string "broken in" at any one time.

I have recurve strings for each set of limb/riser combination that I shoot - low weight limbs with a riser, higher weight limbs with same riser, different riser with third set of limbs.

I make my own strings, so when I need a new one, I make two so that I have a second one to break in at the same time.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Quin said:


> I shoot about 1500 arrows weekly. Just wondering how long I can expect the string to last me. When do you guys decided when to change your strings (besides when they break). I've been using the same string since March. Even though I haven't had any problems with this string, I've been thinking about changing the string after the outdoor season ends. I'll spend the winter months tuning and breaking in the new string in preparation for the 2007 indoor nationals. What's the pro and cons of changing your strings once per year?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> 
> :darkbeer:


while they can last much much longer (esp the old fastflite) I change mine -even if they look ok-after 6000-8000 shots


----------

